# Riverfront / Mid Rivers in St Louis



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard about them or a member? Are they the same club? What about St. Louis sch club? Any recommendations ? 

I have a friend that lives in St. Louis and was going to suggest he check them just due to location. It also says they're positive trainers which I think is a plus.
He has a 5 month old cane corso and is interested in IPO.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Contact the club-information on their website-I've visited them a couple of times-the club president at the time was very friendly and helpful as were most of the members. There's actually three clubs in the St. Louis area.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

What were your opinions of your visit. Of the three clubs there which one or ones would you recommend ?


----------

